

Moving to HTML5 Premium Media - SanderMak
http://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/07/02/moving-to-html5-premium-media/

======
justwannasing
I would have titled it, "Microsoft finally dumps Silverlight" as I said it
would five years ago or more.

I almost feel sorry for all those Silverlight developers out there who
dedicated a lot of time to this but it happened to me 11 years ago with other
Microsoft tech.

~~~
lstamour
Microsoft announced the end of life of Silverlight 5 in 2012, some devs
predicted it in 2011, Netflix announced dropping it in 2013. So there aren't
many Silverlight developers caught unaware now... and Microsoft has said
Silverlight will be supported for 10 years, back then.

This page is more about what Microsoft hopes Netflix and others will do to
support Windows 10 than anything on Silverlight.

------
db-dzine
Great dicision! Silverlight is so buggy and was never a replacement for Flash.
Going HTML5 is imo the best decision!

~~~
IshKebab
HTML5 plus a Windows-only DRM plugin.

------
acaloiar
I'm having a hard time getting used to the idea of Microsoft embracing
standards over proprietary solutions. This is such a welcome change from past
decades. I wonder if these changes have anything to do with Sataya Nadella at
the helm vs. Balmer.

